# Malinois for hunting



## Michael Mick (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone ever trained a mal successfully as a gun hunting dog ?? 

Pointing out large game 
Tracking the animals 
And retrieving smaller game e.g. rabbits and birds?

If so how did you go about doing it ?? i know ever dog is different but the characteristics of a mallie is usually simillar e.g. high prey etc ?


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

I haevn't, but I know my training director trained his mal to retrieve doves.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

I am no hunter...but I think the issue would be that mals are not a "soft mouthed" breed. Sure they would retrieve the rabbit...but it would not be pretty when it came back to you :lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike go back to the nature of the breed, a herder, and re-ask the question! 
I had a Giant Schnauzer that worked quail, dove and waterfowl...this wasn't trained and he loved every minute of it. If you want a dog to do it, expose them to duck/dove wings and go slow. I can see it being done. Come to Delaware and we can "proof" it over some birds! :mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gina Pasieka said:


> I am no hunter...but I think the issue would be that mals are not a "soft mouthed" breed. Sure they would retrieve the rabbit...but it would not be pretty when it came back to you :lol:


 Gina, I think you could teach it. I've been working with my BC to do bite work on a soft sleeve. Does it mean she's a PPD? NOPE. She is just learning to please and do a behavior that is prey focused.


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Gina, I think you could teach it. I've been working with my BC to do bite work on a soft sleeve. Does it mean she's a PPD? NOPE. She is just learning to please and do a behavior that is prey focused.


 
i remember years ago, augusta farley over on the west coast had a mal that did the upland bird hunting with retrieves---i have young ones right now that are doing blood trailing--training and sheds, i also know a guy who has trained a mal he has to run with some terriers at the farm they live on---they do a little rodent control---i think the versatility is there its allin the training


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Dominic mentioned one that ran with terriers. That is the way to find out if it is worth your time. You can train the retrieve....but you can't train the prey drive to hunt for live things the dog has never seen. Putting the mal with other dogs will at least get him exposd to things he will likely never find on his own. Once exposed you can judge the dogs desire to stick with something he really has to work for. If he won't stick, just teach him to retrieve and forget hunting.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

I guess they could do some hunting but no way they could reach the level of a real hunting breed.
Better stick to what the dog is bred for.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I wish someone would tell my malinois that. She will look for and try to hunt small rodents and squirrels. I've not seen her go to ground, but I don't doubt that she would. She has found and killed ground hogs and raccoon (was not intended for her to do; "accidental," but now she looks for them). She will try and track deer if the scent is strong and/or she can hear them. I'm no hunter and her habits are annoying most times. I agree that its just best to stick w/ the breeds bred specifically for the work.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Rodent hunters...look at my pack! Every dog is a hunter and will fight through brush to get to mice. It's a nice change to see them doing SOMETHING to earn their meals!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

It is fun to look at, sometimes. The other day after our 3.0 mile bike around the park, she perfectly times her interception of a squirrel at approx. 55yds. away. She makes the interception, but I guess the squirrel puts some moves on her. It rolls once or twice, she hookslides around, the squirrel gets itself together and makes the tree. It was like a boot leg National Geographic clip.:lol:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Just get a dog that was bred to do the work.


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> I guess they could do some hunting but no way they could reach the level of a real hunting breed.
> Better stick to what the dog is bred for.


i agree, i think the mal is versatile to learn pretty much anything,,,but it does just depend on what level you are looking for


----------



## Michael Mick (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeaha i guess the nature of my question was because i just wanted to take her on hunts with me and thought she could be of some use !! i mean she for me i enjoy hunting and i figured shes a smart dog , has rediculas endurance , and large amounts of prey drive maybe ill be able to use her as a hunting dog to supplement my hunts rather then just leave her alone at home ! im not really after another dog im a big believer in one dog per house hold ive seen other people do more just not my cup of tea 

Howard Gaines III & domonic rozzi how did you start the training or how did you go about training them ?

She picks up and chases rabbits but i guess i also want her to locate game and ive got absolutly no idea how to train that hoping someone here has ideas ! 

Im not looking for a expert hunting dog this is just for putting meat on the table and getting some dog meat mostly a past time or hobby !


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a Kerry Blue terrier that I shot quail over. Good find on both live and downed birds and very good retrieve to hand. 
As to hard mouthed, this dog "HATED" feathers in his mouth and the retrieve was always by a foot or beak. 
Same dog was deadly on rats, groundhog, ****, possum, anything with fur. 
I did it for kicks and nothing more. 
As said before by Martine "I guess they could do some hunting but no way they could reach the level of a real hunting breed".
My hunting partner ( natural earth work with the smaller terriers) had a JRT that would point birds. Self taught but when flushed the dog would chase them into the next county. Obviously she didn't hunt birds with this dog.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

My friends Mali bitch catch rabits. But she only holds them down with her paws. Then ther minature pincher comes runing and breakes ther necks. Tagteam


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

With your limited ecpectations: go for it. Not to the level a real hunting dog, but you sure can teach her a thing or 2. 

The ds here kill rats ;-)


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I think that in teaching any dog something outside the box, it starts with the smallest of steps. I never taught my GSN to bring back dove and ducks, he just did it. With any game, I would let them smell the critter and the trail it came from, then go from there. It really is a bonus when they multi-task! =D>

Swimsuit tops cost more to teach!!!!!!;-)


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

> She picks up and chases rabbits but i guess i also want her to locate game and ive got absolutly no idea how to train that hoping someone here has ideas !
> 
> Im not looking for a expert hunting dog this is just for putting meat on the table and getting some dog meat mostly a past time or hobby !


IMO, you could do it with a mal, or pretty much ANY highly trainable dog.

I bet nobody thought a "shepherd" dog could be used for law enforcement either, until somebody trained one. Hell, one of the first dogs used for police work was a Great Dane, and they were bred to hunt boar.

When you look at the tasks you would want to accomplish in the field, they aren't very different than the same tasks taught in other fields of work. 

-find game = find drugs/fugitives/items
-indicate game = indicate drugs/bark and hold/bite
-recall = no difference
-retrieve = little difference (it doesn't matter if the game is chewed up if you are going to feed it to the dog anyway)

Identify the tasks you want to train, and train accordingly. Even if you just train search, find, and indicate, you would still have an advantage in that you could make use of the nose of the dog.

Try it, at worst, you'd be out in the field with the dog, and I can think of a lot of worse ways to spend some time.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

> -find game = find drugs/fugitives/items


Huge difference...HUGE.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Huge difference...HUGE.


The "find" is no different. How it's handled after it's found is where the difference lays. You wouldn't want or expect the same outcome.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The find is hugely different unless you plan on training the dog to find animals in a cage. If the dog has real desire, he will hunt and find game. If he has no desire, your not going to give it to him....but you can train a dog to find objects. In a hunting situation, if you are just going to depend on the dogs sight while he walks along side of you, it is pretty pointless since we discern motionless objects better than they do. Or, look at it this way, without the desire to hunt live animals up, sight unseen, there will be no find to talk about.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Huge difference...HUGE.


 I'll bet that game doesn't generally shoot or fight back. Never seen too many bad guys running in circles either. OK so they do hide in brush to keep from being caught!=;


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> ... without the desire to hunt live animals up, sight unseen, there will be no find to talk about.


 The reason I trained my Lab to go for the crippled birds FIRST. Ducks diving under water or lodging into brush makes the recovery hard. Dove seem to find legs and run out of the corn and soybean fields...The dead ones we will work out later!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> The reason I trained my Lab to go for the crippled birds FIRST. Ducks diving under water or lodging into brush makes the recovery hard. Dove seem to find legs and run out of the corn and soybean fields...The dead ones we will work out later!


Poor example Howard, Labs have been bred for retrieving for how long? It isn't a mal. If it is a good lab, there isn't even much training. Are you suggesting the OP get a lab?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I'll bet that game doesn't generally shoot or fight back. Never seen too many bad guys running in circles either. OK so they do hide in brush to keep from being caught!=;


Haven't got a clue as to what you ar talking abouit here Howard...now we got bad guys when I thought we were talking about, hunting game.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> The find is hugely different unless you plan on training the dog to find animals in a cage. If the dog has real desire, he will hunt and find game. If he has no desire, your not going to give it to him....but you can train a dog to find objects. In a hunting situation, if you are just going to depend on the dogs sight while he walks along side of you, it is pretty pointless since we discern motionless objects better than they do. Or, look at it this way, without the desire to hunt live animals up, sight unseen, there will be no find to talk about.


I totally understand the desire to hunt. I wouldn't have a terrier that didn't have it. I also don't think a dog that doesn't have it can be taught to sustain a hunt. Same way with scent work on drugs, explosives, cadaver, etc. Yes, you can "teach" most any dog to "hunt" but only the dogs that have it in them will sustain that hunt.
I think anyone that is involved with a good search dog can tell you about all the idiots that come to them wanting to join. My dog is really good at finding his ball in the house. ](*,) ]*(,) Training a dog to just "find" something means nothing.
I've seen the same thing with owners that had cute little Westies and other "pet" terriers. 
"Can you train my terrier to hunt? He really loves chasing the squirrels in the yard".
If the dog has "hunt" then you can train it to find most anything live, dead or inanimate. It's just a matter of starting early enough to channel the dog to the desired quarry,subject, article. 
A dog doesn't have a natural desire to find drugs but it learns through training that it can get something it values when it does make a drug find. That's the only difference in a dog that hunts something it wants as opposed to hunting something to earn what it wants. Good training!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> ...A dog doesn't have a natural desire to find drugs but it learns through training that it can get something it values when it does make a drug find. That's the only difference in a dog that hunts something it wants as opposed to hunting something to earn what it wants. Good training!


* All that needs to be said!*


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Bob Scott
> ...A dog doesn't have a natural desire to find drugs but it learns through training that it can get something it values when it does make a drug find. That's the only difference in a dog that hunts something it wants as opposed to hunting something to earn what it wants. Good training!


Howard


> All that needs to be said!


All there is to it in your minds eh. I will sit back and listen while Bob and Howard while Bob and Howard explain to the OP just how to "successfully" train the dog to hunt for game if he has no desire of his own to do so. The stage is yours guys. Step by step if you don't mind, so it is some benefit to the OP. :grin:


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

If you expose your malinois to game and train it to hunt and retrieve it will not know it's not a hunting dog.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Huge difference...HUGE.


How many dope/tracking/trailing dogs have you trained?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

you might try by taking the human factor out of the equation .... maybe get access to a dog that already knows how to hunt and hope your mal can learn to like the same "game" by working with the other dog ?
- only problem is not all dogs learn very well by watching other dogs :-(


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Howard
> 
> 
> All there is to it in your minds eh. I will sit back and listen while Bob and Howard while Bob and Howard explain to the OP just how to "successfully" train the dog to hunt for game if he has no desire of his own to do so. The stage is yours guys. Step by step if you don't mind, so it is some benefit to the OP. :grin:


I personally havce never come accross a Mali that would show zero interest in small game..

on a different note, a guy I know almost lost his young malinois, it looked up in the sky and saw a low flying airplane and took off after it, he "chased" the plane over 1/4 mile til he was out of sight..
he did eventually find the dog about a mile away.

the dog is a little nutty I will add..


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

I had a pitbull that would bust thru brush and jump rabbits for me, and she would bring them back, after she crunched it a few times. She could also blood track with hardly any training. She was not as good as a beagle or a retriever or any thing, but I really had fun with her. So why not try qnd train your Mal to hunt a little bit. If it does not work out you still will be outside with your dog. So I say, go for it.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Just had my two Airedales out on quail today ,makes for very fast shooting since these dogs flush and don't point.

What I have observed about hunting vs finding is the "switch".
The switch is flipped the first time they find and flush a bird. Its hard to tell the first time who is more startled dog or bird. But after that switch is flipped there is no turning back.

I do a lot of retrieving work dead pigeons dead ducks ,water work.
Both dogs will do an in/ out retrieve 100 plus yard in cold water. That is in one body of water climb over a bank and pull a bird out of a second body of water and then swim back. I want this done before free ranging upland.

For me if the switch is thrown early the dog is more difficult to train more complex stuff i.e. blind retrieves.

Since I trained my male Airedale Brisco to VPG FH1 I recognize in this dog a difference between finding, and hunting.
Kasbah who is now about 17 months is a "born to kill" bird and varmint hunter, she is also sharper than my old man still haven't decided on protection sports for her. No doubt about it if she catches scent of a bird or raccoon its like you touched off a fire cracker in her nether parts. 
We do a lot of fun stuff frisby ,tennis ball into deep brush, she has strong finding and catching drive but its not hunting, no fire cracker.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Charles Guyer said:


> How many dope/tracking/trailing dogs have you trained?


Charles, how many dope dogs I have trained is as irrelevant as your post. The OP wants to hunt game. As far as tracking and trailing game, never had to train one. It has always been a much bigger problem getting them off a track when I want to go home. But then again, that is why they wear tracking collars so we can catch up and stop them. If I had to train them to track and trail game I would get rid of them. If they had to be taught, they don't have the prey drive needed.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Charles, how many dope dogs I have trained is as irrelevant as your post. The OP wants to hunt game. As far as tracking and trailing game, never had to train one. It has always been a much bigger problem getting them off a track when I want to go home. But then again, that is why they wear tracking collars so we can catch up and stop them. If I had to train them to track and trail game I would get rid of them. If they had to be taught, they don't have the prey drive needed.


what about protection aspects? if they had to be taught, would you get rid of them?


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Charles, how many dope dogs I have trained is as irrelevant as your post. The OP wants to hunt game. As far as tracking and trailing game, never had to train one. It has always been a much bigger problem getting them off a track when I want to go home. But then again, that is why they wear tracking collars so we can catch up and stop them. If I had to train them to track and trail game I would get rid of them. If they had to be taught, they don't have the prey drive needed.


_"Huge difference...HUGE."_

_How could you possibly make this statement if you had no experience with training tracking/trailing/odor dogs. If you did then that would be an assumption. We know what Walter Mathau said about assumptions. _
_I see HUGE similarities between the dogs I've trained to find and point birds and the dogs I've trained to find and indicate dope and explosives. I've used both pointy eared dogs and floppy eared dogs and heres a bomb for ya...some of the pointy eared dogs are better at detection than the some of the floppy eared dogs. Both use their nose and not their eyes. BTW if you are exposing your dog to game in a controlled environment training is occurring. Some people call it self discovery; it's when a dog acheives a desired result by performing a certain action without a lack of human involvement. If a dog trees a ****, flushes a bird, bays a pig and no one shoots it for him how long do you believe that behavior will continue (intensely)? P.S. That was a rhetorical question (I already know the answer)._


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> what about protection aspects? if they had to be taught, would you get rid of them?


You guys should focus on what the OP asked instead of what I have to say. He wasn't asking about protection style tracking.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> You guys should focus on what the OP asked instead of what I have to say. He wasn't asking about protection style tracking.


touche...great deflection...is this a new leaf you you are turning over? sticking to the topics??? LOL, or only when YOU are asked direct questions...??


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Charles said


> P.S. That was a rhetorical question (I already know the answer).


No you don't...you just think you do.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Michael Mick said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone ever trained a mal successfully as a gun hunting dog ??
> 
> ...


Yes I've hunted successfully with a malinois under my gun. Mostly for squirrel, woodcock, dove, and light duck. I used pen raised quail, and trapped squirrels in a HavAHart. 

There is a lot to explain, so I would suggest buying some flushing, retreiving, and squirrel dog books. 

Expose your dog to gunfire slowly (can be a chore if your dog is conditioned to fire up to gunfire).

Break a wing on a quail and let your dog go crazy on it. 
Put the dog in a flushing pen with pigeons or chucker.
Move to planted birds.
Shoot flushed birds.
Keeping the dog in gun range and search pattern are important.

Trap squirrels. 
Let the dog see the squirrel in the trap.
Release the squrrel in an open area with one close, barren tree.
Shoot the squirrel out for the dog when.

Read Smart Fetch by Evan Graham and follow it step by step.
Pat Nolan (Ponderosa Kennels) has some good directional, marking, etc. drills on youtube as well. 
Mike Lardy has a website with a lot of info as well.
Spaniel training articles
Squirrel dog central squirrel haters are good websites as well

Strong OB is helpful. 
Recall
Sit to whistle/command
Sit (hup) to flush

Have fun with your dog. You may be surprised with your results. Good luck


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Charles said
> 
> 
> No you don't...you just think you do.


So you're telling me your dogs will bay pigs indefinately from day one without being run with older dogs or pen work?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Charles Guyer said:


> So you're telling me your dogs will bay pigs indefinately from day one without being run with older dogs or pen work?


I knew you you were just talking to hear yourself talk Charles. Don't know how long they would bay a pig because pigs don't stand in one place with the dogs pressuring them. It is a running fight. I think you have it mixed up with tree game that will stay treed for extended periods so the dogs can bay.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I knew you you were just talking to hear yourself talk Charles. Don't know how long they would bay a pig because pigs don't stand in one place with the dogs pressuring them. It is a running fight. I think you have it mixed up with tree game that will stay treed for extended periods so the dogs can bay.


That is wrong. I'm not mixed up. Where I come from pigs are either bayed or caught by dogs. That is a fact. Maybe in California dogs just chase pigs into the next hemisphere, but I don't see how that would bring meat to the table.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MWW0e80l4&feature=related


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Charles Guyer said:


> That is wrong. I'm not mixed up. Where I come from pigs are either bayed or caught by dogs. That is a fact. Maybe in California dogs just chase pigs into the next hemisphere, but I don't see how that would bring meat to the table.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MWW0e80l4&feature=related


No Charles, I am not wrong and you don't know what you are talking about. LMAO. To show how much you think you know, you put up a video of hogs in a bay pen. Good god Charles, even you should be able to figure out those pigs have no where to go. Probably been used to train lost of dogs and figured out bunching in the corner was their best option. You can't even figure out they wouldn't be standing there if they weren't fenced in???? I never trained a dog and never put one in a bay pen....just so you know. Did you really think that video was proof that you have a clue??? That is an example of why I don't put much stock in your posts.... even regarding dogs. You should quit worring about my posts, you got nothing to offer I am interested in.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> No Charles, I am not wrong and you don't know what you are talking about. LMAO. To show how much you think you know, you put up a video of hogs in a bay pen. Good god Charles, even you should be able to figure out those pigs have no where to go. Probably been used to train lost of dogs and figured out bunching in the corner was their best option. You can't even figure out they wouldn't be standing there if they weren't fenced in???? I never trained a dog and never put one in a bay pen....just so you know. Did you really think that video was proof that you have a clue??? That is an example of why I don't put much stock in your posts.... even regarding dogs. You should quit worring about my posts, you got nothing to offer I am interested in.


are you within your allotted county limits on your dog ownership, in regards to limits, neuter/spay, rabies/ shots etc...and license volume over 4 months..

my PM is open for apologies...you pompous old man...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby, I have been cited a few time already.....for noise The ac has been here a number of times and knows who and where I am. I am on the committee that oversee's new policy to be put in place in this county and am on a firt name basis with th head of the animal control. I refer to her by name, she refers to me as asshole. I get a few citations, they come and look around, AKC even came and looked around. Any thing else you want to know.

My turn. So after reading about your 2 pups out of 3 litter announcements, I can't help but think you should give up breeding for sure......at least until you can tell when a dog is pregnant. If you could do that you wouldn't be paying for all those adds. Or maybe until you learn that many things are heritable....like fertility. Makes me, and others probably, wonder why you are breeding that dog at all. Did you use the same male all three times? You could always blame it on the other dog. Merry Christmas Joby.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> No Charles, I am not wrong and you don't know what you are talking about. LMAO. To show how much you think you know, you put up a video of hogs in a bay pen. Good god Charles, even you should be able to figure out those pigs have no where to go. Probably been used to train lost of dogs and figured out bunching in the corner was their best option. You can't even figure out they wouldn't be standing there if they weren't fenced in???? I never trained a dog and never put one in a bay pen....just so you know. Did you really think that video was proof that you have a clue??? That is an example of why I don't put much stock in your posts.... even regarding dogs. You should quit worring about my posts, you got nothing to offer I am interested in.


I'm sorry, I thought you said dogs didn't bay pigs. Why are you LYAO? Why the, I don't know crap stuff? Do you talk to people like that in the real world. Don, you're not the only person in the world to have hunted a pig behind a dog. Here's a couple without the pen. Now, since your dogs don't bay them up or catch and hold please tell me how you harvest them. Are you shooting them at full tilt boogie while your dogs are in a "moving fight" with them? What other big game do you hunt with your dogs? Can you provide verification that your dogs hunt other than your claims or still life pictures next to pigs on the bed of a truck? Why don't you just answer my questions this time instead of talking trash? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M-HFjMnSL8&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHB1lQokbto&feature=related


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Charles Guyer said:


> I'm sorry, I thought you said dogs didn't bay pigs. Why are you LYAO? Why the, I don't know crap stuff? Do you talk to people like that in the real world. Don, you're not the only person in the world to have hunted a pig behind a dog. Here's a couple without the pen. Now, since your dogs don't bay them up or catch and hold please tell me how you harvest them. Are you shooting them at full tilt boogie while your dogs are in a "moving fight" with them? What other big game do you hunt with your dogs? Can you provide verification that your dogs hunt other than your claims or still life pictures next to pigs on the bed of a truck? Why don't you just answer my questions this time instead of talking trash?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M-HFjMnSL8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHB1lQokbto&feature=related


Oh LMAO means Lying My Ass Off...I get it.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Bob and Howard explain to the OP just how to "successfully" train the dog to hunt for game if he has no desire of his own to do so. The stage is yours guys. Step by step if you don't mind, so it is some benefit to the OP. :grin:


 Don, dogs with NO DESIRE are NOT trained by me!!!! Like pissing on a woods fire, it's a waste of time. You can train most any dog to do something. Those with drive and desire will do the job when others pack it in. My guess Don, you've been in the Christmas punch.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Many herding dogs can be cross trained, like other breeds. The key as I see it is to take each step slowly and make sure the dog understands the commands and job at hand.

I don't have time to waste on dogs that will not or cannot be trained for the job I have for them. If they are that timid, why even have them to begin with? It would be a wrong mindset to try and train a dog that it is genetically not suited for. Can't tell me you can take a teacup poodle and make it a PPD or a catch dog for hogs. =; 

Those dogs which have drive and desire will do the work b/c they WANT TO PLEASE. This is the key IMO to any type of K-9 training.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Charles Guyer said:


> I'm sorry, I thought you said dogs didn't bay pigs. Why are you LYAO? Why the, I don't know crap stuff? Do you talk to people like that in the real world. Don, you're not the only person in the world to have hunted a pig behind a dog. Here's a couple without the pen. Now, since your dogs don't bay them up or catch and hold please tell me how you harvest them. Are you shooting them at full tilt boogie while your dogs are in a "moving fight" with them? What other big game do you hunt with your dogs? Can you provide verification that your dogs hunt other than your claims or still life pictures next to pigs on the bed of a truck? Why don't you just answer my questions this time instead of talking trash?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M-HFjMnSL8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHB1lQokbto&feature=related


Charles, I can't believe you ask why I answer you the way I do. Your only purpose in answering any of my post is to be a dick to start with. I told you on your first post about training dope dogs and such to stick to answering the OP's question....but no, you insist on trying to prove me wrong. I really would like to say something without the inquisition....but some of you just can't let that happen. No, I don't generally talk to people in person this way, but, generally people don't try to make me look like I never saw a dog before. I have no problem talking this way in person....just not usually necessary. Many of you folks claim to be able to read dog and their behaviors as complex as they are. I find that really hard to believe because you can't even read behavior as straight forward as mine. I didn't care if videos of my dogs were put on U tube. Dave said he was thinking about attaching my kennel name to it. An obvious threat. I believe he did also. Joby just threatened me with the law. LOL I spent a lot of time over the years battling with the powers to be over these dogs. If Joby doesn't like what I have to say, he can quit reponding to everything I write and I will never again make any reference to him or his dog. Threatening me just gives me some insight to the persons character...or lack of character. I don't care what people think, but if you can't read someone as straight forward as I am, I can't hardly believe you can read the subtle behaviors in dogs. Unfortunately, behaviors fascinate me. I learn more about the nature of individuals on these boards just by how they respond. Pack instinct is alive and well in people today. If you want to discuss something in one of my posts, by all means, discuss it and I will talk to you like a normal person. Seems you set the pace. I can be very civil as well as uncivil and I am not equipment trained. Think about it and have a great Chistmas and New Year.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Charles, I can't believe you ask why I answer you the way I do. Your only purpose in answering any of my post is to be a dick to start with. I told you on your first post about training dope dogs and such to stick to answering the OP's question....but no, you insist on trying to prove me wrong. I really would like to say something without the inquisition....but some of you just can't let that happen. No, I don't generally talk to people in person this way, but, generally people don't try to make me look like I never saw a dog before. I have no problem talking this way in person....just not usually necessary. Many of you folks claim to be able to read dog and their behaviors as complex as they are. I find that really hard to believe because you can't even read behavior as straight forward as mine. I didn't care if videos of my dogs were put on U tube. Dave said he was thinking about attaching my kennel name to it. An obvious threat. I believe he did also. Joby just threatened me with the law. LOL I spent a lot of time over the years battling with the powers to be over these dogs. If Joby doesn't like what I have to say, he can quit reponding to everything I write and I will never again make any reference to him or his dog. Threatening me just gives me some insight to the persons character...or lack of character. I don't care what people think, but if you can't read someone as straight forward as I am, I can't hardly believe you can read the subtle behaviors in dogs. Unfortunately, behaviors fascinate me. I learn more about the nature of individuals on these boards just by how they respond. Pack instinct is alive and well in people today. If you want to discuss something in one of my posts, by all means, discuss it and I will talk to you like a normal person. Seems you set the pace. I can be very civil as well as uncivil and I am not equipment trained. Think about it and have a great Chistmas and New Year.


Don, I have never, nor will I ever threaten you. You may believe you are being civil, but if you will go back and re-read your posts objectively you will see why I react the way I do to them. You've painted just about every dog trainer on the internet in a poor light, and you are never up for discussion, just trying to bully people around. 
I got lost in the woods on my first **** hunt when I was 7. I was teasing pigeons to help my uncle steady bird dogs younger than that. I have indeed hunted pigs with buddies who run dogs on them. So when you consistantly tell me I don't know what I'm talking about I get a little aggrevated. And yes if you act this way to me and then turn around and say things that are out and out not true, like dogs don't bay pigs, I will pull your punk card on a public forum. I guess I can now go ahead and wish you the best christmas ever so I look like the bigger man. Consider it thought about.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Just to break it up a bit...On the Hunting life forum they have some pics of Malinois x Greyhound lurchers that seem pretty interesting. Seems like a couple of brits and a guy out west are doing it. Would be interesting to hunt with or see maybe some long attacks.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

will fernandez said:


> Just to break it up a bit...On the Hunting life forum they have some pics of Malinois x Greyhound lurchers that seem pretty interesting. Seems like a couple of brits and a guy out west are doing it. Would be interesting to hunt with or see maybe some long attacks.


 Will you going to catch a critter like that? LOL:-o


----------



## Michael Mick (Sep 12, 2011)

Charles Guyer said:


> Yes I've hunted successfully with a malinois under my gun. Mostly for squirrel, woodcock, dove, and light duck. I used pen raised quail, and trapped squirrels in a HavAHart.
> 
> There is a lot to explain, so I would suggest buying some flushing, retreiving, and squirrel dog books.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip ill give it a go your right why not have a crack at it and just enjoy merry christmas all !


----------

